# Variation on clothes from socks



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I just saw the cutest picture of a tiny chihuahua puppy with a dress made from a little girls dress sock. You know the kind with the fancy ruffles at the top? The top of the sock was cut off to make the neck, then two little holes for the legs and then the ruffled cuff of the sock made the bottom of the dress. Too cute!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I made this out of a sock for Dottie so easy cherper put a video up on how to do it.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That looks awesome! It doesn't even look like it was made out of a sock! I never thought to use one of those fuzzy socks like that. Was the video you are talking about posted here on the forums? If so I can do a search. I'd like to see it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Day in the life of Zeus by rokmurphy,was the post.I used a bed sock as it was elasticated so easy to get over the head


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a great idea. Never thought of that before!


----------



## Squirrelflight (Nov 17, 2011)

That is really cute! I thought about doing that but I thought that kind of sock would frey! She looks adorable in that!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

It's so easy to do and you can chop bits off the length or holes for the feet


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So cute, when I first brought Amberleah home I made her a dress with a sock but not a fuzzy one.


----------



## Bubu (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know if you are still looking for inspiration, but I just found a very nice tutorial on how to make a sweater from a sock.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I had to use a chlid size UK 5-8 sock to make LeStats sock shirt.
I made one using one of Johns sports socks and it was way too big.


----------

